# pregnant ewe down



## ewellons (Jan 30, 2013)

okay I have a huge problem..I have a ewe who is due in approx two to three weeks she got caught between two gate two days ago no external injury noted but had labored breathing and weak in hind quarters noted...has cont to get worse had given her pain meds but no improvement noted ..now she moans when touched and just wants to lay down... her"girl" parts where red and swollen yesterday but not today???? the vet is coming out but has already talked about putting her down  i am not happy with that thought already).. any suggestions please...i dont want to put her down she is a great ewe


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 30, 2013)

Explain caught in two gates in more detail, positions?


----------



## ewellons (Jan 30, 2013)

she was standing up squeezed between a wooden and metal fence/gate. It was like she could not back up to get out.    vet just drew blood.  bloodsugar at present 92..did stand up but hind quarters VERY weak.  panting and breathing hard..can tell she hurts when touched.  No temp yesterday but is 104 now..but is that due to stress??? vet gave her pain med steroid and antibiotic.  I dont even care if she miscarries  now just to save her.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, when animals are stressed it can cause all kinds of problems, If she was caught between the gates and the babies had to reposition inside of her they might be pinching a nerve? or she may have tried to back out and caused a hip injury,(example) really hard to say. I am glad he didn't put her down, but you need to keep an eye on her and make sure she keeps eating and drinking. Always hope if they continue to eat and drink, Miscarriage would still be a big problem as she won't dialate to be able to pass them this late in her pregancy and will only cause more problems. What breed of sheep is she?
is this her first lambing? how old is she?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Being in her condition, could she have pinched a nerve?  Had a local sheep guy/friend who had this happen to one of his best ewes...also got caught in a tight area and he wasn't sure how long she'd been like that when he came to feed in the morning.  His ewe couldn't move her back legs and was lying down all the time.  He carefully fed and watered her in a large stall and tempted her with molasses in her feed and she did eat and drink water.  Three days later she gave birth to full size healthy lambs and that nerve must have stopped being pinched, since she was now standing and nursing her little ones and was perfectly fine.  He also wondered if he'd have to put her down and was really glad he didn't do that.  She is a very good ewe and that being stuck must have pinched a nerve or nerves.

Hope this works out for you and that the ewe and lambs and you have the happy outcome this guy's did  

Oh...and to feed and water her he sat down with her in the stall and basically did it by hand since she couldn't stand...he also gave her vitamin supplements.


----------



## ewellons (Jan 30, 2013)

She is 4 years old and has always given birth to twins and has had no problems with the birth and is a very good ewe.  I have tried to feed her and water her but the only thing she will eat is the horse treats we have.  Even after the vet visit stilbreathing somewhat hard but she keeps attempting to rest her head on something as though she wants it propped up on something. Vet called so fair lab work ok no signs of infection.


----------



## ewellons (Jan 30, 2013)

Should i try giving her some molasse in her water.  What vitamin supplements should b used?  Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a pregnant ewe go down weak in the hind end before and pretty much just threw the medicine cabinet at her. I gave her a dose of calcium and selenium, a vitamin complex, nutridrench, and made her stay hydradte warm molasses water electrolyte solution. I kept her propped up on her brisket with some bales of hay and encouraged her to eat whatever she wanted. After all that I'm pretty sure that her lamb was just positioned weirdly and pinching a nerve and just needed some time for the lamb to move off the nerve. 

If it was my ewe I would drench her with some warm water and molasses and electrolytes if you have them, especially if she isn't drinking. If you don't have electrolytes a dash of salt in the molasses water works too (not too much! 1/2 tsp per liter is plenty). Then make sure she is eating. Grain and plenty of good hay. I've used some oatmeal with sheep who are really resistant to eating. You can make it warm and soupy so she gets more fluids that way. A dose of probios and some nutridrench would be good too. A b complex vitamin shot wouldn't hurt.

I would keep her quiet either alone in a stall or with a calm buddy if she stresses while she's alone and just give her some time. She might just need a while to heal. If she wants something to rest her head on, give her a bucket or bale of straw. She knows best what's comfortable for her.

Good luck with your girl!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2013)

hoping all is well with your ewe.


----------



## ewellons (Jan 31, 2013)

It is not...she is still down tries to get up but hind quarters just not working..appears that she has contractions off and on but not dilating, breathing has improved but still moaning. Has been drinking only takes sm handfulls of grain mix no hay.  I do feel the babies moving..just don't know what else to do..will be giving her Vitamin b complex tonight.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 31, 2013)

How close to lambing is she? If she is really close, it might be worth looking into inducing her or doing a c-section.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing...once our friend's ewe lambed, she was up and fine.  But then she was only 2 days away from lambing when this happened and she was quite happy to have his company and did drink water in a shallow bowl and did eat lots of hay that he kept putting within her reach.  He cleaned her poopies often away from her tail since she wasn't getting up.  She gave birth lying down for the first one, then was up...no problem anymore with her hind legs and gave birth to the next one.

Only guessing here, but giving birth very soon may be what's best for her.  Getting squeezed in a tight place may have positioned the lambs in a awkward position?

Hoping this turns out well!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 31, 2013)

X2 Hope it turns out well


----------



## ewellons (Feb 1, 2013)

She is about approx 1 to 2 weeks from due date not sure of exact date the ram was with them from the beginning of sept to middle of october.  I did call the Vet yesterday to suggest the same thing( to induce) but never got a return phone call.. has anyone ever had their lambs delivered by  c- section??  What is involved?  Is it done right in the barn?  What if they lamb is delivered early and what is too early?  Thanks again for all your help and support.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 1, 2013)

Lung development is the worry this early. You'll want to wait as long as possible. If you take them early you ussally will lose one or the other, so do it as a last resort. We have a ewe that has a pinched nerve every tear. before breeding, she's fine. She progressively gets worse till she has the lambs, when she can't hardly use her rear end. the minute she lambs, it's like there wasn't ever anything wrong with her. She gives use triplets every year.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 1, 2013)

We've had a c-section done on one ewe and the outcome was not good (we lost the ewes and lambs), but the situation was different. Our ewe had toxemia and her lambs were dead when we did the c-section. I know people who have had good results. We took our ewe to the clinic, but usually they will do it right on the farm.

I would for sure have the vet back out to assess the situation. You may have to decided who is worth more to you, the ewe or the lambs. Good luck!


----------



## ewellons (Feb 1, 2013)

I am just worried she is not eating only taking very very sm amts of food.  I can get her to drink warm water with molassess and vitamins at times.  I dont want to rush the birth but how long can she be down without long term damage?  She cant use her hind legs she tries to get up but just cant.  The vet drew all the labs and everything has come back ok.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 1, 2013)

Just keep working with her to get up. If she gives up on eating she won't make it anyway. take the lambs at that point. If she's still eating, wait. But keep working with her, don't give up. It's difficult to keep working with them as much as they need it.


----------



## ewellons (Feb 1, 2013)

She cant get up I have tried. She is sitting up on her brisket not laying down on her side.. the back legs just wont work and you can tell her pain increases when we try and lift her.  We try to hand feed her every couple of hours give her fresh warm water also.  When the vet calls back I am going to tell him I do want to induce.  So frustrating...


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 1, 2013)

I know it's really hard to know what the right thing to do is, and every situtation is differant. Good luck with it and I hope everything turns out for the best. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 1, 2013)

Do you have rafters in your barn? When we had a ewe down from Meningeal Worms, we used a lamb sling and lifted her up into a standing position for a couple hours every day so she could get circulation into her legs.


----------



## ewellons (Feb 1, 2013)

Rafters are too high up.  I was just out with her she drank alot and took one bite of hay.  Poop is stringy now and soft. Still moaning.  She tries soo hard to get up


----------



## ewellons (Feb 1, 2013)

Just spoke with the Vet going to induce and see how she does


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Good luck, I'm pulling for you.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 1, 2013)

Good luck. This is terrifying and exciting all at the same time. At least you'll have a vet on hand.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 1, 2013)

Good luck, I hope that the delivery eases her suffering.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2013)

Really pulling for her and her lambs...


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope it goes well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

Hoping she has the strength to push!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 1, 2013)

*Good luck, I'll be watching and hoping everything turns out for you and your ewe and her babies!  *


----------



## ewellons (Feb 3, 2013)

Well here is the update......c-section perfomed this afternoon due to ewe not progressing with induction ..ram and ewe lamb born and lost the ram lamb...waiting to see how the ewe lamb does.  Mom very weak and wiped out but still not getting up.  We placed her on a bale to get some circulation to the hind legs for awhile will have too wait and see how she does.  Thank you for everyones help.  Will cont to keep you updated.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry you and your ewe are having to go through this trauma. I really hope she can get on her feet now that the lambs are delivered. Can she nurse or are you having to bottle feed?

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

So sorry for this not being an instant cure...have been wondering how your ewe was doing...thank you for the update... 

Really pulling for your ewe and ewe lamb!!!!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 3, 2013)

pulling for the lamb & ewe!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 4, 2013)

Just wondering how everyone is doing today?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 4, 2013)

I hope everything is going ok!!!!!     I am sooo sorry about your lost lamb and the stress of the situation from the beginning!!!  
Good luck!!!


----------



## ewellons (Feb 4, 2013)

ok you will never believe what happened today..came home during work day to feed baby and check on mommy and as I was checking her girls parts to make sure she had stopped bleeding guess what I saw????  A pair of hooves ??? Yes I helped her deliver her third baby!!!! Called the vet and he is not sure how he missed it!?! A little ram lamb who I am working hard to save.  Mom started eating and cleaning the lamb but still unable to get up.  When my husband gets home we will lift her up and put her on a bale to get some blood circulation to the legs.  I have been moving them to try and keep them mobile.  Now we have two bottle babies due to mom not having enough milk.  Ewe lamb is just now starting to try and stand up but she is very vocal.  Just worried about mom rupturing sutures to uterus by pushing third lamb and after birth out..guess we will see.  Guess we will see.  I did tube ram lamb twice hopefully we will see some life from him soon..what a day!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh MAN! That is the most outrageous thing I've ever heard! I am hoping the little guy makes it, and please, please let the ewe be okay  You just must have been totally freaking out!!!! Wow you really have your hands full. Wish I was there to help somehow. Can't see how the vet could have missed that?/???

CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 4, 2013)

Hope everything balances out !


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Me too!!!!!!  Hoping for the best!!!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 5, 2013)

I believe your vet should cut some $$$ off your bill, Had that baby died inside her she would have been full of infection and surely would of lost her too
and you never would of known he had missed one. Now make sure she passes the after birth, and hoping for a full recovery for her.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 5, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Oh MAN! That is the most outrageous thing I've ever heard! I am hoping the little guy makes it, and please, please let the ewe be okay  You just must have been totally freaking out!!!! Wow you really have your hands full. Wish I was there to help somehow. Can't see how the vet could have missed that?/???
> 
> CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x2:/   hope they're doing ok today


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 5, 2013)

That is soo crazy!!!!  Good luck! Hope momma and the 2 little one pull through fine!!!   
Imagine how boring our lives would be without our livestock!!!!


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Feb 6, 2013)

So sorry to read about all your tough luck with this ewe and lambs.    Sending good thoughts and hugs!!  Hoping mom and lambs pull thru quickly.


----------



## ewellons (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry I have not updated sooner but I have been sooo busy.   Baby ram lamb died..Mom will have to be put down..I have tried everything to get her up with no success.  It almost seems like she also had a stroke just dont know. Little ewe lamb is slowly coming around but just to complicate things more her back leg was fractured when pulled out but the vet feels because she is so young and fracture so small it will heal.  This every 2-4 hour feedings and trying to work with mom at least twice a day and working is doing me in.  The vet feels the lambs where somewhat premature and unsure if mom would of been able to deliver all three on her own due to being down  .Four Wind Ranch I do keep wondering why I do this.  My husband is a city boy and only helps out if he really needs too and my kids are in school all day and then sports afterschool just crazy.  We have 8 more ewes to deliver just hope all goes well.  I just want to thank everyone for this forum it has been a god sent..it is nice to talk with people who care and the resources are great  . I dont post alot but I do read most of the posts.  Thanks again for being there.  I know it sounds crazy but this mom was like a child to me and it is hard.   She was one the the very first ewe lambs we got and has been the leader of the flock.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

So sorry about your girl and your ram lamb.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 8, 2013)

So Sorry to here mom won't make it and the loss of her son, you have done everything you could for them, Chin Up!!!!!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 8, 2013)

so sorry for your loss. sometimes things go great and others...not so much.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry, I've been there and it's hard to lose one of your first girls


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry things didn't turn out well for the ewe and the ram lamb.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 8, 2013)

What an ordeal. So sorry to hear you lost 2 lambs and now their mom. I hope the little ewe makes it. I can't imagine how the vet missed the 3rd lamb.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear things went south. Animals can be difficult to raise sometimes.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 9, 2013)

PattySh said:
			
		

> What an ordeal. So sorry to hear you lost 2 lambs and now their mom. I hope the little ewe makes it. I can't imagine how the vet missed the 3rd lamb.


*
X2. *


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about mom and the ram lambs.  
I hope baby girl makes it!


----------



## ewellons (Mar 6, 2013)

Just thought I would give everyone a little update...we had to put mom down..VERY HARD thing to do but on the bright side the little ewe lamb is now a month old and doing great!  She has her own little pen until her broken leg is a little stronger which will be real soon. She is such a cute little thing she rules the barn.  Only one more ewe to lamb then will be done.  From 8 ewes ended up with 14 lambs so far heavy on ewes not rambs for some reason and only lost the first ones so not that bad this year.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 6, 2013)

So glad that the lambing season turned around for you. I'm so sorry that you lost them and I'm thrilled the little girl is doing better.


----------

